# Vicks vapour rub, in boiling water



## +tivethoughts

Before I just go ahead and make up a bowl of water with Vicks in...is it safe for newborn to breathe in? 

We ALL have colds here and the baby has been up all night congested. He's nearly 3wo - can I pop a bowl of Vicks in our room to see if it helps? Nothing else is working, I'm happy to just ride it out if it's a no-no. 

Advice pls. Xx


----------



## hayz_baby

I did this as lo was soo blocked up at 2 weeks and there it's really much u can do for them. We put it a bit of distance away from him but he still got the benefit from it.


----------



## Amygdala

I would use the baby version. There's something in the adult version that's meant to be a no-no until they're older. Sorry, can't remember what. 
There's a few other things you can try as well:
Put a rolled up towel UNDER his mattress so he sleeps with his head elevated.
If you're breastfeeding, squirt/drop some breastmilk in his nose. This works wonders! Unblocks them and soothes inflammation. Has to be breastmilk though, don't try it with formula. ;-)
If you don't have breastmilk, get some saline nose drops instead. They also work, just not as long in my experience. 
Finally, run a very hot shower and stand next to it with LO. The steam helps clear their noses really well. Our shower is over the bath, so I put the plug in and add some infant vapour rub to the tub. 

Hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## Giggs

As pp said I'd get the baby version, it works wonders. Also get a saline nose spray, its the only thing that helped my LG with her cold. We got ours off the shelf at asda, it was recommended by their pharmacist and can be used from birth.

Hope you all get better soon x


----------



## lhancock90

I used the baby version, snuffle babe, for mine at the moment.
You can also run a hot shower and stand in the steamy room. 
Raise baby, i did this with a small pillow under the sheet. 
Walks in the fresh air. 
Hope LO is better soon.


----------



## Nic64

Pharmacist suggested to rub a little bit of baby Vicks on baby's back! Helpe my little girl loads x


----------



## +tivethoughts

Thanks ladies. I've tried all the tricks above (except BM as im FF lol) I'll pick some of the baby one up later. 

Thanks again for ur replies xx


----------



## xLaura

My LO got a cold ATM and I've been putting a small amount of normal Vicks and some baby albas oil in boiling water in his room and then putting baby Vicks (snuffle babe) on his chest.

I can't see normal Vicks being a problem if it's only a small amount away from them, I'd never put it on his chest tho. But that's just me.


----------



## Butterball Ma

I've used it in our vaporiser before. I just put a small bit in the cup part and the steam sorta melts it. They also make a liquid version for just that, but I was out of it at the time and not going out in the middle of the night.


----------



## lhancock90

Also you'd be amazed at what baby vicks on the feet can do!


----------



## too_scared

Adult vicks is a no no for kids. A study came out a few years ago that said although it seems to clear their nose it actually causes their noses to produce more mucous.

https://www.cbc.ca/m/touch/technology/story/1.845457


----------



## PepsiChic

we use vicks on Connors back and we also have a steam vaporizer, you pour some liquid menthol into the top part and it really helps!

we also have the elevated head and the saline spray....its been a long few days!


----------

